# 1.5's 750 and splits? Oh my!



## roadpupp (Jun 1, 2012)

For those of you who have been doing this awhile, what do you typically put a 6 gallon batch into? 

All 750's? I have heard a number of people reference splits for periodic tasting. 

I have a ton of 1.5L bottles but for gifts and even to keep the wine fresh when opened I guess 750's are best. 

So from a typical kit what mix of sizes do you use? I'd love to hear your methods and reasoning. 

Thanks


----------



## ttalsma (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll typically use 3 1.5 liter bottles and bottle the rest of the batch in 750's.


----------



## robie (Jun 1, 2012)

I bottle 4 to 6 in 375 ml bottles for early tasting along the way. I put all my summer wines in the wine-on-tap bag system. The rest I put in 750 ml bottles.

I don't typically ever get around to putting foils on my bottles, as I seldom give my wines away.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 1, 2012)

I typically use all 750's


----------



## tonyt (Jun 1, 2012)

I usually do 10 in 375's, 20 or 22 in 750's and one or two large format bottles, either two magnums or a double magnum. I LOVE taking a large format bottle to a party. Currently I have about 10 assorted magnums, three Jeroboam (double magnums), two Rehoboam (6 standard bottles) and one Imperial (8 bottles). 
Purchasing the large format bottles is challenging to find and expensive. They are also difficult to cork. Every now and then I get empties from a local liquor store.


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 1, 2012)

like dan stated, i normally use all 750's UNLESS i am doing a specialty wine, like the WE ice wine or port kits, in which case i then bottle in 375 ml splits...


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 1, 2012)

Usually all 750 but 2-3 1.5's per batch is I have any


----------



## jswordy (Jun 1, 2012)

All 750s, all the way, no matter the size of batch. I've made up to 25 gallons at a time. More than that in a batch gets to be a real hassle using carboys, I think.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 1, 2012)

Out of a 6 gal. batch, I'll do 5-8 1.5 lt. bottles & the rest 750 ml. bottles. To me a 750 bottle is a SAMPLE. When I bottle SP I'll do mostly 1.5 Lt. bottles because it goes sooo fast. I do some specially wines in 375 ml. bottles. Roy


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 1, 2012)

ttalsma said:


> I'll typically use 3 1.5 liter bottles and bottle the rest of the batch in 750's.


 

I'm with Todd (and sevral other). I use a few 1.5 liter and the rest 750mm.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 1, 2012)

I use mainly 750 ml bottles, but I have bottle whole batches of Pinot Grigio and Skeeter Pee in 1500 ml bottles and a whole batch of _Vin Santo, _a dessert wine, in 375 ml bottles.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 2, 2012)

Usually 5 or 6 of 375 splits for early sampling, the rest in 750 of which I put 2 doz away in boxes for aging and have 2-3 left for the racks.


----------



## JordanPond (Jun 2, 2012)

750s unless I'm doing a desert wine or a small batch.


----------



## J-Gee (Jun 4, 2012)

I typically bottle one magnum and the rest in 750ml. I do plan on getting some 375ml for a couple melomels and meads.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 4, 2012)

I typically use all 750's , unless I am making port or ice and a case of 375's`is used then and the rest back into the 750;s


----------

